# Skunk Sunrise



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

so, there i was, sat looking at the glow of the approaching dawn, with quanah trying to climb up my legs...

thought i would take him, and the camera, out for a stroll...

here is the result, and sorry, lots of pics, but i love the way they came out!

firstly.. the dawn...










and the dawn wanderer...




























autumn skunk..










BOO!!!!



















Sunrise, and one small white poser..










more!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

then we got onto arty shots.. well.. sort of arty!!























































and lastly this one!!










which zooms into an evil close up!!!!!

devil child!












thanks for looking!!

N


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I love these pics Nerys.also i commented on ur pups thread.


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

aww fantastic pics nerys! its great to see hes getting on so well


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i waana pinch snuff shes my fav skunk in the world and made me get mine :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> i waana pinch snuff shes my fav skunk in the world and made me get mine :flrt:


 
LOL hannah i can imagine snuff holding a gun to your head saying "yes woman you will get a skunk NOW!!!" LOL


nerys the pics are fantastic hun :flrt:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

she did (honest) :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> she did (honest) :blush:


 
i can believe it i know she aint as sweet an innocent as she looks that lil skunkie : victory:


hows the registery coming on is it you thats doing it ? 

or have i been having mad random dreams again :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

thats quannah!!!!

hes HUGE! it was ages since i seem him, but he is alot bigger than he was then bless him!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

lovely piccies :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:no1: ta all 

he has grown a bit since these eh!





























lol

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:O :O :O 

Just a little bit!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Fabulous photos Nerys, Quanah is a very good model!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

He is gorgeous, the only thing that worried me was that he was not on any kind of lead, was he safe on the side of the road?

Must be a lot more sensible than my dog :2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we live some way down a 6 mile dead end, 7+ miles from the nearest town, the only traffic at that time is tractors, which are thankfully able to be heard some way off.. i don't take him out during high traffic times, tho two cars an hour counts as busy here lol

trust me, i would not risk him, he is "my" Quanah, and i would never knowingly cause him harm..

N


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Loving the pics but you're not helping my overwhelming urge to own a skunk 
The baby Quannah pics are gorgeous!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

their amazing the colours are beautiful and skunky is so cute


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

this will not help, but once you are under their spell you are suckered!!!

how can i say otherwise when right now he is snoring softly in my ear, 

bloody things, i swear they are addictive!!!!

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

well i think you'd be lying if you said tey wern't addictive, seeing as you have not 1 not 2 not 3 but bloody 10! haha, and i doubt you'll stop there


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

You have 10:mf_dribble: now that is greedy :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

That was the last time i checked marie! it could be more now!! haha, i love Q, hes so much bigger than when i saw him eating cottage cheese on your van seat for the first time ive seen a skunk! haha, im not sad!


----------

